# 80 Bayliss boat pron.



## Game-Over

Not too shabby!


----------



## TeamJefe

Literally just watched that on Yacht Forums. What a machine. Surprised they showed where the firearms are stored. Usually thats kept a secret.


----------



## captaindorman

WOW


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Wow X2!!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Sounding_7th




----------



## Mikeyhunts

wow.........I need that.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

....WOW... That is one heck of a rig but i would hate to have to pay the diesel bill on that thing..$$$$$


----------



## Tortuga

FishingFanatic96 said:


> ....WOW... That is one heck of a rig but *i would hate to have to pay the diesel bill on that thing..*$$$$$


LOL..you and me, FF. That sucker holds 3200 gallons of [email protected]$3.00 per gallon..hmmmmm???...$10,000.00 for a 'fill up'

That bote has about 1600 sq ft of living space..That's more room than our first house had...:rotfl:

Specs below....must be nice to live thataway:spineyes:

http://www.baylissboatworks.com/b15-dream-time


----------



## Game-Over

Tortuga, please share which fuel dock is selling $3.00 a gal diesel!


----------



## Tortuga

Game-Over said:


> Tortuga, please share which fuel dock is selling $3.00 a gal diesel!


Just guessing, GO...diesel is not my skill-set....:rotfl:


----------



## saltwater4life

Imagine how log it takes to fill up from empty at a fuel dock. Kick back and take a nap before its full. And screw the hidden tackle storage. Take one of the many bedrooms and make it a tackle room!


----------



## lasancha

I'm speechless! What a fine vessel and well done video.


----------



## Kingofsabine18

What a absolute piece of angling art. Depressing that I will never own anything remotely close to that!


----------



## Tortuga

Kingofsabine18 said:


> What a absolute piece of angling art. Depressing that I will never own anything remotely close to that!


Don't be 'depressed', KS.. That thing would be hell to launch down at Fat Boy's....especially this time of year.....and can you imagine trying to park the trailer for it under the causeway ???...:rotfl:


----------



## FishBurd27

All that boat, all that counter space and half *** little punny stove top... I'll pass


----------



## Ron Hoover Corpus

Bayliss builds a very nice boat, have had the chance to do service work on several of the boats in the 58 - 60' range. John is a very nice and straight forward guy to deal with or just talk about fishing to, his experience and knowledge run very deep.


----------



## Brady Bunch

Fuel would be the least of my worries you can always split that but, if you have the $$ to purchase that boat you have the $$ to fill it.

Insurance would cost well over $15k/year
Engine maint. $$$
Slip fee's
Hull cleaning
Marine surveys 
Full time captain


----------



## rodsnscrews

If that bad boy run the Marlin Fishing Circuit the ownership costs will exceed $ 1 million a yr!


----------



## sea sick

I could barely afford to watch the video much less pay the fuel bill for a year lol

and lets not forget the note.... nice to see some folks living the high life tho


----------



## stammster - temporary

I shorted out my keyboard.


----------



## Bird

FishingFanatic96 said:


> ....WOW... That is one heck of a rig but i would hate to have to pay the diesel bill on that thing..$$$$$


I'd love to be able to have enough to own a boat that required that kind of fuel bill. Pretty sure it doesn't bother the owner too much. Probably won't be posting on the crew wanted section to split cost...:wink:


----------

